# Confused after ultrasound...



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Hi girls

My hubby and I are are undergoing fertility test, hubby has zero sperm but we have to go through all the tests to agree a way forward.

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 5 years ago....today I had a scan and they said my ovaries are enlarged, then she said something about follicles but it is borderline as to wether they are polycystic or not!!!!
Confused is not the word!!!!

xx


----------



## bunny13 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi mrsmcb

I had a similar thing in that I was told a few yrs
ago (over the phone at work) that I had PCO, but a recent ultrasound showed that one was normal and the other wasn't too bad either- although these results
are yet to be confirmed in writing. 

My research suggests that if you don't have excess weight, facial hair, cycle lengths with more than 7 days variation, you don't have PCOS ie the syndrome. Whereas you can have PCO which loads of people have and it's just a variation on normal. Plenty of famous people with kids have PCO. I think that the way I Was told probably did a lot if harm
psychologically.

Whatever the extent of your condition there are simple lifestyle changes that can help so maybe have a look into this.


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

I had the same. I was diagnosed over the phone also, when i was 19, i was devastated. However, i went and did my research and i had no symptoms at all so i pushed for more tests and lo and behold, i didnt have PCOS after all. If i hadnt have paid for blood tests i would never have known that i was fine, a second opinion is ALWAYS worth it.


xxxx


----------

